# Dreaming About Sitting On The Toilet... ;S



## balancedgrub (Jul 13, 2014)

Your Probably thinking, 'What on earth is this post about?' from the title and I have to say a giggled writing it...

The truth is I have a dream at least once a month about having a difficult bowel movement and waking up in the morning thinking did that really happen or not? LOL!

I'm on Resolor and I now have regular bowel movements but I still have moments of panic that everything will go back to the way it was before.

However last night I dreamt that I took an enema and still couldn't go to the toilet so I took another and still nothing happened and I become so distraught and scared in my dream, I then woke up, thinking 'Really? Did that happen yesterday? Am I really constipated?' Luckily i'm not, but it took about 5 minuets for me to realize I wasn't.

I'm sure many of us here get stressed over our bowel movements and when will we have the next one, but is it just me or does it play on your mind too? I'm sure it can't just be me? Or maybe it is...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--for years i've had dreams about being constipated. they always go something like this:

i have to go and i'm in an unfamiliar place like a shopping mall or wherever and i'm looking for a bathroom but all the bathrooms are filthy--water on the floor, toilets plugged up, no toilet seat, no doors on the stalls, everyone looking at me----aaaugh!









i'm always so thankful when i finally wake up and realize it was all a dream...

no it's not just you







and it isn't just me either--lol--we've had threads about this in the past...


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

i am still in this nightmare. hoping to get out of it asap


----------

